# Skylink wireless



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am using Skylink from now on for 3 way wireless switching unless dimming is required. Quick, easy, no programming, straight on/off. Cheaper than Lutron. Master is a push button, slave is Decora. Strange thing, though - when I put my level against the cover plate, it turned off the light.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Link.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

www.skylinkstore.com

SK-8


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Strange thing, though - when I put my level against the cover plate, it turned off the light.


You use a level on the plates?  

I just eyeball them. I mean I could use a level I guess but I can't see that damn little bubble.

*Edit:* I put the little screws anyway I like too. Sometime it looks real wild on a 5 gang plate but that's what I do.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> You use a level on the plates?
> 
> I just eyeball them. I mean I could use a level I guess but I can't see that damn little bubble.
> 
> *Edit:* I put the little screws anyway I like too. Sometime it looks real wild on a 5 gang plate but that's what I do.


My eyeballing for level is pathetic  .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Using a level on a plate is a great way to mark up the wall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Using a level on a plate is a great way to mark up the wall.


Not for a competent tradesman.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Not for a competent tradesman.


Are you even an electrician.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you even an electrician.


Actually, I'm a brain surgeon but I got tired of working on guys like you. No hope.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

daveEM said:


> *Edit:* I put the little screws anyway I like too. Sometime it looks real wild on a 5 gang plate but that's what I do.


You are a madman plain and simple!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

99cents said:


> I am using Skylink from now on for 3 way wireless switching unless dimming is required. Quick, easy, no programming, straight on/off. Cheaper than Lutron. Master is a push button, slave is Decora. Strange thing, though - *when I put my level against the cover plate, it turned off the light*.


Does this level have special powers? Plastic, brass, aluminum?
Is there a wire nut that fell off?
One time fluke or does it happen every time?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Does this level have special powers? Plastic, brass, aluminum?
> Is there a wire nut that fell off?
> One time fluke or does it happen every time?


Nope, it happened a few times. Just a little Empire billet level. I dunno, maybe the magnets?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> Nope, it happened a few times. Just a little Empire billet level. I dunno, maybe the magnets?


The magnets indeed, sometimes they dont play nice with electronics


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

the magnet is pulling in the relay coil.
get a level with no magnets.


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

This just gave me flashbacks of wrecking a monitor at school with a strong magnet.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Skylink is CHEAP and easy to install. Tried telling you guys that quite a while back.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't find the devices that 99cents is talking about and he won't help me.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

SK-8 Wireless DIY 3-Way On Off Anywhere Lighting Home Control Wall Switch Set - No neutral wire required https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052ROEB2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.bVnAb2YH2PPK


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I can't find the devices that 99cents is talking about and he won't help me.


Look up Skylink SK-8 at HD, Hack.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I'll stick with the Pico. It takes 5 seconds to program it.


----------

